# (H) 3000-4000pt Tau Army



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

For sale is a Tau Empire force from Games Workshop.

The army can be worth around 3,000 - 4,000 points, and includes:

5 Hammerheads
2 Skyray Missile Defence Platforms
3 Devilfish Troop Transports
5 piranhas
8 Squads of 12 Fire Warriors with Pulse Rifles (In most squads of Fire Warriors, there is one model armed with a Markerlight)
2 Squads of 12 Fire Warriors with Pulse Carbines 
10 Gun Drones armed with Twin-Linked Pulse Carbines
3 Squads of 3 Crisis Battlesuits
4 Squads of 3 Stealthsuits
2 Broadside Battlesuits
62 Kroot Mercenaries

Also includes the Tau Empire Codex and the small GW 40k rulebook.


Please note: while most are intact, some Tanks have plastic bases snapped and jammed inside them three have landing gear missing, and two tanks also have a fallen engine which needs to be glued on. I have also lost the flying bases.

This army is set and ready to go for a game (if you're not fussy about the bits of TLC needed)

£310 plus postage if needed


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Willing to split up and sell seperatly?? Any photos??
Would be interested in a couple of bits and pieves from the list. Its an impressive sized army you have there


----------



## adin267 (Oct 1, 2011)

I would love to buy the broadsides how much for both of them and could i have some pics please


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry whole army sold


----------

